# Fruit Picking



## 17660 (Oct 17, 2011)

Just wondered, 
how easily can you get fruit picking jobs, 

how much you could expect to earn per week? I know you get per hour and piece rates, but what do you pick up after the week is done?


----------



## Travler99 (Feb 6, 2014)

Hi emanresu007,

That's what I've been asking, I've heard stories of people making $300 picking watermelons in bowen or making $50 a day picking grapes in Shepparton. 

My gut feeling is go with the hourly rate 

I'll let you know once I've done my work.

Cheers

Johnny


----------



## 17660 (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi!

Too late im afraid!, as I have been and returned. I went to bundaberg, where there was no work and the hostel managers say there will be work, but its always a week ahead, and there is a waiting list. Wouldn't recommend Bundaberg at all as there are too many backpackers. I went to the sunshine coast, and went fruit picking there. I ended up picking Pineapple and made around $800 per week, 10 hour days, walking through prickly fields. so picked passion fruit on a farm as well. got around 20-25 hours PW and got $400, this was quite easy work, but not a lot of hrs.

The pineapples were the best memories, as we had to walk in a field all day, alongside a tracker. the sun would be soo hot that, we would have to have a canvas over our heads to shade us from the sweltering sunshine. Have fun.


----------



## Travler99 (Feb 6, 2014)

Thats awesome thanks for the response, sounds like you had a great time. I just got offered a job in Victoria that I found on Fruit Picking Jobs but I think I want to head up north and do my harvest work in the sun.

Maybe just not as hot as yours  Using the canvas as a shade!


----------



## newaussies (Mar 2, 2014)

*İdeas*

Hi, we will be in Melbourne for my school for 26 months the first week of april and my husband would love to do fruitpicking, however we are not sure how we can start getting a kob offer, we have just registered fruitpickingjobs.au , now what? Can you give us some ideas??


----------



## sammurphy (Apr 24, 2014)

Would love more advice and information on the fruit picking front, very eager to get back to Australia on a working holiday. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## vivianleeff (Apr 27, 2014)

emanresu007 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Too late im afraid!, as I have been and returned. I went to bundaberg, where there was no work and the hostel managers say there will be work, but its always a week ahead, and there is a waiting list. Wouldn't recommend Bundaberg at all as there are too many backpackers. I went to the sunshine coast, and went fruit picking there. I ended up picking Pineapple and made around $800 per week, 10 hour days, walking through prickly fields. so picked passion fruit on a farm as well. got around 20-25 hours PW and got $400, this was quite easy work, but not a lot of hrs.
> 
> The pineapples were the best memories, as we had to walk in a field all day, alongside a tracker. the sun would be soo hot that, we would have to have a canvas over our heads to shade us from the sweltering sunshine. Have fun.


Hi... I would like to know do they take foreigner to work there? I'm from Malaysia! And like to know what is the procedures n where can I apply?


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

vivianleeff said:


> Hi... I would like to know do they take foreigner to work there? I'm from Malaysia! And like to know what is the procedures n where can I apply?


Hi
If you check this website it will give you all you need to know about eligibility for a work and holiday visa. 
http://www.immi.gov.au/visitors/working-holiday/visa-options.htm
Good luck


----------



## Hussa2 (May 14, 2014)

plz mentionthe per hour rate?


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Hussa2 said:


> plz mentionthe per hour rate?


Hi Hussar
Fruit picking is paid for by volume, the more you pick the more you earn.
It is not great money, maybe equates to $12 to $15 an hour.
That's why it is usually performed by people on a working holiday visa looking to pay for their next lot of travel.


----------



## arsijust17 (Feb 21, 2012)

so sad! there is no option for Pakistan in fruit picking but someone told me about 5 year work permit of dairy farming and fruit picking jobs in Australia. below is the site can someone please advise me that is it correct or not.
work4australia . com
waiting for your kind response.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

arsijust17 said:


> so sad! there is no option for Pakistan in fruit picking but someone told me about 5 year work permit of dairy farming and fruit picking jobs in Australia. below is the site can someone please advise me that is it correct or not.
> work4australia . com
> waiting for your kind response.


Looks highly suspicious, especially regarding the e visa and the countries eligible.
Beware!


----------



## MarkHoath (May 23, 2014)

I think the site to look at is harvest trail.

It shows you the seasons where and when for various farmers.


----------

